# E/m 99283



## ItsUp2U (Apr 23, 2008)

Who can bill for this CPT?  The description is Emergency Dept visit, since it's an E/M code, this should be used only by the ER physician, not the hospital/facility, right?  Please advise.


----------



## Jagadish (Apr 24, 2008)

As a practise, 99281-285 are used to code facility ED coding based on possible interventions. But for billing, these codes will be cross-walked to their respective APCs.

for further information: http://www.acep.org/practres.aspx?id=30428

Hope that helps!


----------



## tarlington (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi!
I code Emergency Room charts for physicians and facility.  Yes, the E/M
level 99281-99285 are used for both physician and facility.  The difference
is on the physician chart you are only billing for the services performed by
the physician-the level and any procedures the physician performed.  On the facility chart you are coding for services for the facility only -pushes-supplies etc along with your E/M level.
I hope this helps.


----------

